# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Petnet, intelligent pet feeder, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - petnet.io

facebook.com/petnetio

twitter.com/petnetio

----------


## Airicist

Petnet SmartFeeder 

Published on Dec 24, 2013




> If you're a pet lover like our host Tasia Custode, you'll want to check out the Petnet SmartFeeder for cats and dogs. This device will not only feed your pets for you, it'll also send you a text message alerting you when the food bowl is empty (so you can top off their food), as well as when your pet has been fed!

----------


## Airicist

Petnet SmartFeeder hands on

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> We go paws on with Petnet's SmartFeeder at CES 2015 to see the connected pet chef in action. Aimed at those who end up working longer than they should, regular jet setters and pet lovers in general, the SmartFeeder dispenses dry food for your pet at amounts and intervals specified by you - via your phone.
> 
> We checked out the Petnet stand at CES 2015 to see the SmartFeeder do its thing. While the demo unit was stuffed full of jelly beans - not ideal food for cats or dogs - the idea is you'll be able to fill up the hopper with virtually any kind of dry pet food and feed your pets remotely when you're out at work, away on a business trip or on holiday. Petnet says that household pets, cats in particular, prefer to be fed regularly and in small intervals and that wolfing down a big bowl of food in one go is bad for them.
> 
> Enter the SmartFeeder, which lets you dispense measured portions when you're not around to do it yourself, for whatever reason. Available to pre-order now for around ?130, the SmartFeeder will go on general sale later this year for the regular price of ?165.

----------

